# White Perch fishing in Severn River, MD – July 24, 2010



## ComeOnFish

I canceled the morning trip to PLO with my friend because I worked overnight until 2:00PM Saturday. Before I resume work, I had 7 hours. 
I went to Jonas Green State Park for white perch (WP) because it only takes an hour and 15 minutes (during non-rush hour) to get there. Not all piers held WP. Though I was pretty confident about catching WP because I had been studying the area for a while. Found the WP under piers where I wanted to fish.

my video log:
http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/a/u/0/3hHh_OV7oRk

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Grady-Black

Great report! 
Thanks Joe.
GB


----------



## mytmouse

Great Report! Those were some nice sized WP! I gotta get some more beetlespins... All I have ever caught out there is skunkage! LOL! GB you ready now? 

MYT


----------



## ComeOnFish

I might misled you guys on the lures. 

The actual lures worked well under the piers in Severn River was the following. 1/8 oz chartreuse Shad Dart was the favorite. It was hard to pitch (or toss) and jig the light weight lures right between two piles (4 foot wide). So I used a 1/4 oz jig head with grub to add extra weight to the rig. Probably the WP under Piers feed on small preys.


----------



## mytmouse

Not @ all Joe, I just swore I saw a spin blade on that top lure. But thanks for the clarification.

MYT


----------



## ComeOnFish

Spinners are usually my search lures in wide-open and unknown water. They work well so far for white perch. But once I found the fishing spot, I try the traditional lures that have been proven by many anglers. The perch did not chase the spinners out of the narrow space between pairs of piles. The perch stayed right between the piles. Tiny Cove.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## dena

I also use the small spinners with i/8 up to 1/4 oz jig heads. Gold seems to work better on cloudy days, and silver on sunny days, but either will work on any day. The gulp 2-3" shrimp in just about any color work great. They hit that gulp harder than any other bait I have tried. I live and fish 20 minutes north of the Severn River, so the same tricks may apply there. YMMV


----------



## ComeOnFish

My biggest WP was 12.75". The WP (in St. Jerome's Creek) hit Redfish magic spinner arm trimmed with a 3" Gulp Swimming Mullet. I was fishing for Redfish not WP that time.
The second biggest WP (12" in Lake Anna) hit a deep diving crankbait aimed for LM.

Joe


----------

